# 20 members of one family infected at memorial



## odyssey06 (2 Jul 2020)

_Almost 20 members of one family who live in small border village have tested positive for coronavirus after gathering to mark the one-month anniversary of a relative who died from the illness. _









						Coronavirus strikes up to 20 people after family gathering in border village
					

Almost 20 members of one family who live in small border village have tested positive for coronavirus after gathering to mark the one-month anniversary of a relative who died from the illness.




					www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk


----------

